# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Segura >  El reparto del agua del Segura crea una guerra entre regantes con acusaciones de "pelotazos"

## FEDE

*El reparto del agua del Segura crea una guerra entre regantes con acusaciones de "pelotazos"*

*UPA rechaza que se destine el agua para nuevos regadíos en lugar de abastecer a los históricos*

17/02/2015


La llegada del agua del Segura se está conviertiendo en una guerra en toda regla entre los regantes. De fondo, el decreto por el que se declara de Interés Regional la transformación en regadío de 862 hectáreas de secano en el término municipal de Hellín (Albacete) por parte de la Junta de CLM que ha pasado en unos días de ser tomada como una buena noticia a convertirse en una denuncia por "un pelotazo para el regadío especulativo" por parte de UPA. Para la organización, "si hay una reserva de agua tiene que ser para cubrir las necesidades de las tres comunidades de regantes históricas, ya establecidas pero infradotadas de agua en la comarca de Hellín, y no para transformar de secano a regadío las fincas particulares de nadie". Y, en medio, el secretario regional del PSOE, Emiliano García-Page, se ha ehco eco de que estos terrenos son propiedad de la diputada del PP, Maravillas Falcón.
      El secretario general de UPA CLM, Julián Morcillo ha ofrecido una rueda de prensa en el Ateneo Albacetense con miembros de su ejecutiva y con representantes de los regantes de Agramón (Hellín) para anunciar que va intensificar la campaña AGUA DE DONDE SOBRA A DONDE FALTA, ¿Y LA NUESTRA, DÓNDE ESTÁ?. Como han recordado, un año después de su inicio, el objetivo es el mismo, denunciar las injusticias que en esta materia se están cometiendo con los regantes, esta vez del Alto Segura, con las decisiones que están tomando nuestros gobernantes.
     Desde UPA Castilla-La Mancha han recordado que su postura fue radicalmente en contra del Plan de cuenca del Segura, que se aprobó en julio, por eso mostramos todo nuestro apoyo a la Plataforma de Regantes y Usuarios de la Cabecera del Segura, que han presentado un contencioso contra dicho plan y que ha sido admitido a trámite por el Tribunal Supremo.
     La organización agraria ha insistido en que también apoyan la decisión de la Plataforma de Regantes y Usuarios de la Cabecera del Segura para presentar otro recurso contencioso-administrativo contra el acuerdo de la Junta de Gobierno de la Confederación Hidrográfica del Segura (CHS), de declaración de sobreexplotación y establecimiento de medidas cautelares en la masa de aguas subterránea Tobarra-Tedera-Pinilla, que pretende dejar prácticamente de secano una zona de 151,48 km2, donde solo van a poder utilizar 1,6 hm3 al año, de los 25,4 hm3 de derechos que tienen reconocidos en la actualidad.
*El origen de un atropello contra los regantes de La Horca-Minateda y Agramón*

     Concretamente, UPA ha querido respaldar a los agricultores de Hellín y denunciar el atropello que han sufrido los regantes de La Horca-Minateda y Agramón por parte de la Confederación Hidrográfica del Segura (dependiente del Ministerio de Agricultura) y por parte del Gobierno de Castilla-La Mancha.
     "Un agravio comparativo injustificable", según la organización, provocado por el Consejo de Gobierno de Castilla-La Mancha, que el pasado jueves 12 de febrero aprobó el decreto por el que se declara de Interés Regional la transformación en regadío de 862 hectáreas de secano en el término municipal de Hellín (Albacete), en concreto en la pedanía de Cancarix y a favor de la SAT Regadíos del Sur de Hellín, hoy Agrícola Cancarix S.A.
     Ésta que aparentemente parecía una buena noticia, pues todo lo que sea apuesta por el regadío en nuestra región es positivo, esta vez ha obedecido a ciertos intereses particulares que no corresponden con el fin social que se debía haber tenido en cuenta, señala la organización.
      Ante este panorama, los regantes históricos irán a los Tribunales. Así lo ha declarado el presidente de la SAT de Riego Mayorazgo de Agramón, José Manzanedo en representación de los 353 regantes de La Horca-Minateda y Agramón, con una superficie de 886 hectáreas destinadas a regadío social, principalmente en el cultivo de olivar. Manzanedo ha explicado que son riegos declarados de Interés Nacional, y cuyos titulares llevan varios años pidiendo y suplicando a la CHS y a la Junta de Comunidades de Castilla-La Mancha, la necesidad de atender sus peticiones de adjudicación de nuevos caudales que palien sobre todo los problemas de salinidad de sus tierras como consecuencia de la mala calidad de las aguas con las que riegan.
*El agua será para fincas de secano propiedad "de terratenientes y familias influyentes"*

     Sin embargo, no solo no se han atendido sus demandas sino que ven que la declaración de Interés Regional que ha hecho el Gobierno de Castilla-La Mancha, es el trámite necesario para que estos 2,45 hm3 de agua que la CHS tiene que adjudicar en compensación por la filtraciones del túnel del Talave-Cenajo, se van a destinar a particulares dueños de una basta tierra de secano en la zona de Cancarix,  862 hectáreas, cuyos propietarios son principalmente, potentes mercantiles y grandes terratenientes, entre los que se encuentran algunas familias muy influyentes políticamente", según denuncia UPA.
     La declaración de Interés Regional es el trámite necesario porque es la única manera de que el agua pueda llegar a estas tierras. Con esta declaración se intenta salvar los aspectos legales de esta concesión, dando prioridad a la ampliación de nuevos regadíos especulativos, frente a la redotación de los regadíos históricos o regadíos sociales, que vienen demandándose para garantizar sus cultivos".
    El secretario general de UPA CLM ha insistido en que los recursos" no pueden destinarse a ampliación alguna de regadíos por cuanto no existe ninguna superficie pendiente de ampliación en el Plan de Cuenca y dichos recursos deben tener como primera finalidad la del desarrollo y mejora de regadíos existentes en Hellín, y si sobran para atender riegos sociales".
     En su opinión, con esta declaración de Interés Regional "se quiere sortear toda la legislación actual y de esa forma considerar como prioritarios para el acceso a esos recursos a estas mercantiles con intereses especuladores y negárselos a los regantes históricos y a los riegos sociales, entre otros a los que hoy aquí representa José Manzanedo. A nuestro entender esto es un pelotazo en toda regla y además una traición a los regantes y riegos tradicionales y sociales de Hellín".




http://www.agroinformacion.com/notic...pelotazos.aspx

----------


## No Registrado

Y además la diputada del PP que se beneficia de este pelotazo es muy amiga de Cospedal (ya sabeís la fomosa presidenta de CLM que tiene un arroyo con su nombre).

----------


## No Registrado

Aquí vemos a Maravillas Falcon (la de la bufanda rosa) y su queridisima amiga Cospedal que la ha hecho rica.

----------


## NoRegistrado

Que no sepa tu mano derecha lo que hace tu mano izquierda.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------

MarDeCastilla (21-feb-2015)

----------


## FEDE

18/02/2015ESPAÑA » CASTILLA LA MANCHA

*El Ayuntamiento de Hellín afirma que el regadío de Cancarix "es un motivo de satisfacción para toda la comarca"*











El Ayuntamiento de Hellín ha salido al paso de las manifestaciones de la Comunidad de Regantes La Horca-Minateda y la S. A. T. Mayorazgo de Agramón y de la Unión de Pequeños Agricultores (UPA) de la región al respecto de la declaración por parte del Gobierno de Castilla-La Mancha de interés regional de la transformación en regadío de 872 hectáreas de secano en la pedanía de Cancarix a favor de la SAD Regadíos del Sur de Hellín, lamentando el "intento de uso partidista que de algunos agricultores se pretende realizar, más propias de un intento de manipulación que del reflejo de la clara realidad".
En un comunicado de prensa, el Consistorio de la localidad albacetense ha contestado así a la denuncia de estas entidades, que este martes aseguraban que esta declaración no era sino un "pelotazo", recalcando que uno de los propietarios de la SAD Regadíos del Sur de Hellín es el hermano de la diputada nacional por el Partido Popular, Maravillas Falcón.
Así, el Ayuntamiento de Hellín recalca que "siempre se ha trabajado en la consecución de todas y cada una de las pretensiones que todas las Comunidades de Regantes y las Sociedades Agrarias de Transformación le han demandado, realizando cuántas gestiones se han solicitado tanto en el Ministerio, en la Confederación Hidrográfica del Segura, o en la Junta de Comunidades de Castilla-La Mancha".
Añade igualmente el Consistorio que se han mantenido y siguen manteniendo "diferentes tramitaciones ante las administraciones competentes para la consecución de agua de calidad para esta zona, como es conocido por los responsables, tanto de la Comunidad de Regantes La Horca - Minateda, como de la S. A. T. Mayorazgo de Agramón".
En opinión del Ayuntamiento, la consecución de la Declaración de Interés Regional de los regadíos del Sur de Hellín en Cancarix "es un motivo de satisfacción para toda la comarca y de la que todos tenemos y debemos sentirnos orgullosos, puesto que con la misma, se pone fin a más de dos años y medio de tramitación administrativa de un expediente que sólo fue solicitado por esta S. A. T.", un expediente que supone la "devolución" al término municipal de Hellín de las aguas de las filtraciones del Talave que por Real Decreto correspondían a los agricultores y que hasta la fecha, y por falta de infraestructuras, "estaban siendo utilizadas por los regantes de La Mancha (Albacete)".
"La zona del Cancarix, actualmente está ya en explotación y de hecho, se está construyendo una nave que cuenta con las preceptivas licencias, de casi 5.000 metros cuadrados, para poder instalar una nueva empresa que creará muchos puestos de trabajo en nuestra comarca y que, de nuevo, debe ser motivo de alegría para todos los hellineros, puesto que vendrá a contribuir a la generación de empleo y riqueza en todo nuestro municipio", asegura el Ayuntamiento.


​http://www.iagua.es/noticias/espana/ep/15/02/18/ayuntamiento-hellin-afirma-que-regadio-cancarix-es-motivo-satisfaccion

----------


## No Registrado

Otra más:

*Pelotazo agrícola en favor de una diputada del PP: Cospedal convierte su finca de secano en regadío
UPA acusa al alcalde de Hellín y a la presidenta de Castilla-La Mancha de traicionar a los regantes* 


"El caso es que la diputada Maravillas Falcón ha hecho gala de su nombre y lo que para los agricultores es un secarral, una zona que está infradotada y de secano, se convertirá por decisión expresa del Gobierno que preside Cospedal y con la complicidad ineludible del alcalde de Hellín, del Partido Popular, como no puede ser de otra forma, en un maravilloso vergel, con altas rentabilidades y que será gestionado por Agrícola Cancarix SL, propiedad de la familia de la citada parlamentaria, de la que ella misma cuenta con una buena parte de acciones (ver declaración de bienes) y al frente de la cual se encuentra su hermano, Antonio Falcón."

Declaración de bienes de la Falcón en la que se ve que ella es propietaria (y no sólo su hermano como dice la noticia anterior):

http://www.elplural.com/wp-content/u...maravillas.pdf

----------


## No Registrado

Perdón, olvidé poner el link de la noticia anterior:

http://www.elplural.com/2015/02/17/p...o-en-regadio/#

----------


## NoRegistrado

Y, a los regantes tradicionales, los que viven de ello, igual que los del Segura, que les den.

BIBA HEEJJPAAÑAAA!!!

Saludos. Miguel

----------

MarDeCastilla (21-feb-2015),Varanya (01-mar-2015)

----------


## No Registrado

Estudio del borrador de decreto de sequía.
Sigue la guerra entra regantes tradicionales y SCRATS.

"Si son las demandas del subsistema Trasvase las que no pueden garantizar dígase. Las demandas del Trasvase no se han podido garantizar ni estar atendidas nunca, ni con lluvia ni sin ella."

http://www.jpao.es/estudio-del-borra...eto-de-sequia/


Este es el tema, las demandas del SCRATS son insaciables, han acabado con el Tajo, acabarían con el Ebro y con lo que haga falta, alguien tiene que pararles de una vez!

----------

